# Vega Modified complete



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here is the Vega Modified I've been working on a s part of a trade. 



















It runs pretty good too. Turned a 7.289 on my track which is a very good time for a JL T-Jet.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Very Nice Work Mic....Keep em coming!


Coach!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Nice! The sponsors must be a coastal thing.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I agree with you Mic...*

I do like this one better than the first, but only as far as the colors. I like both of them with regards to the design and hardware. Very cool and just like you'd see on a Saturday night up at the Speed Bowl. BTW: How many bushels of oysters did ya trade for? That's gotta be worth at least 2 or 3 !!!!!!!!! Hey... everybody over to Mic's for Oysters Rockafeller!!!! :hat: :hat: :hat: Yaaay!! nd


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

tjd241 said:


> I do like this one better than the first, but only as far as the colors. I like both of them with regards to the design and hardware. Very cool and just like you'd see on a Saturday night up at the Speed Bowl. BTW: How many bushels of oysters did ya trade for? That's gotta be worth at least 2 or 3 !!!!!!!!! Hey... everybody over to Mic's for Oysters Rockafeller!!!! :hat: :hat: :hat: Yaaay!! nd



Do you go up to SpeedBowl? I get up there a few times a year.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

cool!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great Mic, I knew I should have kept some of those Vega bodies. :freak: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice Vega and the window net looks sharp also. Let's go racing!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------

